# Give me your hand.



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd say that sentence in Finnish like this: 

Anna minulle kättäsi. 

Is that correct? Because I have found: Anna minulle kätesi? Is the latter one the spoken Finnish form? Tahnks.


----------



## sakvaka

_Anna minulle kätesi_ is correct. If you used the partitive, it would create the impression of an _indefinite amount of a mass noun called "hand"_ (eg. mushed hand and potatoes) or a _continuous action_ (eg. holding the hand in the air and "be giving it", cf. dogs*) -- the both of which are unwanted messages.

But in negative or skeptical sentences you do need the partitive form: _Älä anna minulle kättäsi_, _Eikö hän antanutkaan minulle kättään_...

This is probably the most common question in all Finnish forums, differences between total and partial object! 

____
* _Anna tassua_ is widely used -- Give me your pawn!


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> _Anna minulle kätesi_ is correct. If you used the partitive, it would create the impression of an _indefinite amount of a mass noun called "hand"_ (eg. mushed hand and potatoes) or a _continuous action_ (eg. holding the hand in the air and "be giving it", cf. dogs*) -- the both of which are unwanted messages.
> 
> But in negative or skeptical sentences you do need the partitive form: _Älä anna minulle kättäsi_, _Eikö hän antanutkaan minulle kättään_...
> 
> This is probably the most common question in all Finnish forums, differences between total and partial object!
> 
> ____
> * _Anna tassua_ is widely used -- Give me your pawn!



Do you mean, "Give me your paw"? (Sinä korjaat virheeni, minä virheesi.)


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> _Anna minulle kätesi_ is correct...



Very interesting ans useful info, but what case is käte(si) in?


----------



## sakvaka

@ Encolpius: It's accusative sing. or pl. that looks like nominative.
@ Gavril: Of course.  "Pawn" is a chess piece, isn't it?


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> @ Gavril: Of course.  "Pawn" is a chess piece, isn't it?



Yes: I think the same piece is called _sotilas _in Finnish.


----------

